# Server Upgrade



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

You'll be pleased to know that our shiney new server is being set up as we speak.

Once its ready and finished I'll close the site for a day or two until the migration is complete and functionality restored.

It is possible that a few post may be lost after the move... just bear with us through this.

Jez


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Woo, upgrade! :yahoo:
Does this mean the connection to heresy will stop dropping? I'm sure everyone can live without for a couple of days whilst it's installed.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! upgrades are always good!!!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Woo, upgrade! :yahoo:
> Does this mean the connection to heresy will stop dropping? I'm sure everyone can live without for a couple of days whilst it's installed.


Goodbye cruel world, I can't live without heresy.::hang1::

On a more serious note.

Nice to hear that, upgrades are nearly always good and nice.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Praise Jebus!
Im only new to the site, but its been driving me mad.
Good luck with the tech side of things! :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

woo, took you long enough Jez!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The best things come to those that wait


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Woohoo!

Will this one have a mini bar included?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Will this one have a mini bar included?


oh i hope so! if so, make sure its got good spiced rum for me


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hopefully this'll help fix the problems I've had with getting onto the site lately


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

I love this notion, it is good to me.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Will this one have a mini bar included?


I dibs the hot tub 

Anyone planning a party to break in the new server?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What no heresy for 2 days?  :shok:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> What no heresy for 2 days?  :shok:


you just need to be on Skype more dude XD


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Awesome! The drop outs were starting to get to me, but now we get a new shiney server  Plus, the couple of days shut down is probably going to be in the middle of my exam period, so it's probably not a bad thing either to help me stop procrastinating!


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> you just need to be on Skype more dude XD


ADD MEH! Do we have a Heresy-Online skype group?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Did someone say something about a bar?

Heresy *NEEDS* a bar!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hooray for upgrades! 

:yahoo:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> you just need to be on Skype more dude XD


I agree completely


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Jez for getting this sorted. Much appreciated.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

All praise to great Father Nurgle for this! 

Well, OK. Some praise to Jez too


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So when will the Age of Darkness begin? 

By which I mean when will the site close down? So I can emotionally prepare myself and all.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No Heresy for a couple of days? :shok: 

Time to move back over to cocaine...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> All praise to great Father Nurgle for this!
> 
> Well, OK. Some praise to Jez too


Arn't they one and the same?


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

any idea on the dates that the site will be down?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll let you know asap. The server is up, the files and data from a day or so ago has been transferred over. I've run some preliminary tests and it looks like everything is in order.

Hopefully it'll only be down for a day, probably tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> So when will the Age of Darkness begin?
> 
> By which I mean when will the site close down? So I can emotionally prepare myself and all.


Only after the emotions of rage and sadness from all of the members of Heresy who try to log on without knowing the server change and incarnates itself into a new internet god will the server be back up. Then Jezlad will launch a new crusade and rally the broken members of Heresy once more into a glorious new forum.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Only after the emotions of rage and sadness from all of the members of Heresy who try to log on without knowing the server change and incarnates itself into a new internet god will the server be back up. Then Jezlad will launch a new crusade and rally the broken members of Heresy once more into a glorious new forum.


I for one will welcome are new forum overlord we shall call it...."Jezlex"

..................
............
...
..
.

ALL HAIL JEZLAX!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it over? Just those few hours?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Samules said:


> Is it over? Just those few hours?


No jez is just screwing with us for his own pleasure.:biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The rituals of preparation are complete. I shall isolate myself from the world as I build my Heirophant Biotitan in Heresy`s absence. 

It will not be the same, but it will tide me over.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> The rituals of preparation are complete. I shall isolate myself from the world as I build my Heirophant Biotitan in Heresy`s absence.
> 
> It will not be the same, but it will tide me over.


Well im not working with Fw stuff...but i will be Painting more of my Retribution of Scyrah army, Due to the fact one of my co-workers was kind enough to share the Stomach Flu with me and a few other people because he would not stay home -_-


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah this means for a few days ill be able to catch on my pretty considerable back log...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm guessing this is the site on the new server. Just let me check


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

?
Its done?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, site is loading from the new IP. We have offically upgraded to a much more powerful system.

Will be a test tonight, if it fucks up again I have a lot of work to do. There may still be a few problems though with certain addons missing but we'll deal with them on an as they appear basis.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What, that`s it then? :shok: 

I guess I`ll see how things go tomorrow. Here`s hoping for the best Jez! :victory:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Haha yeah... wheres the fucking bells and whistles? 

Anti climax...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Well i'm disapointed...you promissed me a couple of days where i wouldn't have Heresy as a distraction from my painting. Instead i got a couple of hours....and i was asleep during them. 
My flakk gun may never be finished and it's all your fault. 
:wink:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Woohoo! Superb, new power server is here!!!










Or is this a better image for bells


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! That was fast, good work!!


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Indeed! From our POV, an eyeblink between logins....
(bet it seem longer to you, Jez 

[Jez thinking as he has his hand on the execution button .... "OK, you *!$(#, I'm about ready to turn you off..... Now I AM going to turn you off.... but what if it doesn't turn back on? No! I am going to turn you off, NOW.... NOW!!! Aw, Krap..... Now?? OK, shut eyes and just punch the button. Will someone come push this button for me.....?"

"It worked? You're kidding! It really worked? MAN, I'm good!!!!"]


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

JEZ YOU ARE MY HERO!

on a further note. looks nice in here. looks shiny


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait, it's been done already? :shok:

Didn't even notice.. Nice carpet Jez :good:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to Heresy.

Maybe you could ask for help in the relevant section?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Were there any issues at peak times last night?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i didn't have any, although my peak time is different than yours. I haven't had any downtime since the switch. also, the site has been loading much quicker.  it's nice to have the speed back again.

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes with both ploss and I hitting the site at the same time during the US primetime there was only a minor slow down but overall this thing has seemed stable and up.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

outstanding


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i didn't have any, although my peak time is different than yours. I haven't had any downtime since the switch. also, the site has been loading much quicker.  it's nice to have the speed back again.
> 
> CP





djinn24 said:


> Yes with both ploss and I hitting the site at the same time during the US primetime there was only a minor slow down but overall this thing has seemed stable and up.


I agree. US Prime time has been plagued by loading errors and slow speeds over the last couple of weeks, but since the upgrade I have had no problems. It loads faster than I remember it loading before the problems started. Nice to have the site back up to optimum.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree 

Heresy is loading faster than it has for a while now. Haven't had a hang-up, loading problem or anything since the upgrade


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

We had a server upgrade? . . 

Where was I? . . .

Oh, there I was.


Now I think about it, there has been a massive reduction in lag, and by massive I mean "all". This new beast that is Heresy is running like an ice dog chasing a paper cat through hell - fast.:biggrin:

Good work Jezlad, and thanks.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Heresy seemed to have gotten worse over the past day and a half. 

But that was probably a Firefox issue on my part. Google Chrome is working just fine. 

Awesome work Jez! :clapping:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, place was a bit of a cluster fuck for the past 3 days or so, but I would chock that up to my ISP being a load of twits with their heads firmly placed up their collective asses. Been good today, or at least the 20 minutes that I have been on, so it's all unicorns and lollipops here. Very cool, Jez.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah, place was a bit of a cluster fuck for the past 3 days or so, but I would chock that up to my ISP being a load of twits with their heads firmly placed up their collective asses. Been good today, or at least the 20 minutes that I have been on, so it's all unicorns and lollipops here. Very cool, Jez.


yeah, ploss, serpion and the the whole gang of paying ponys are all on today i know!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yeah, ploss, serpion and the the whole gang of paying ponys are all on today i know!


Shhh!


----------

